
Uninhabited Pacific island is covered in 38M pieces of plastic trash - ranit
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2017/05/17/no-one-lives-on-this-remote-pacific-island-but-its-covered-in-38-million-pieces-of-plastic-trash.html
======
brudgers
Original article, [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-
environment/wp/20...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-
environment/wp/2017/05/16/no-one-lives-on-this-remote-pacific-island-but-its-
covered-in-38-million-pieces-of-our-trash)

~~~
ranit
Thanks. I noticed after submitting that star article is signed "By AMY B WANG
The Washington Post". That is, the star posted the contributor.

